# Barebone unterschiede Clevo und MSI ???



## Spookryder (29. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

interriesert so einige von euch bestimmt auch die sich einen neuen Laptop kaufen wollen.

weiss grade nicht ob ich hier in der Abteilung richtig bin aber mich wuerde es gerne mal Interressieren was die Unterschiede zwischen den 

Clevo 
und den
MSI Barebones ist.

Ich habe jetzt schon unseren Allseits beliebten Freund Google gefragt aber wahrscheinlich die frage falsch gestellt gehabt, naja zumindest habe ich jetzt nichts richtiges gefunden wo man nachlesen kann was die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Barebones sind.

Da ich grade auf der suche nach einem Laptop bin und mich dabei sehr wahrscheinlich um eine BTO variante bemuehen werde.

Und da es sich dabei schon um viel geld handelt, wollte ich mal wissen was die Unterschiede zwischen den Barebones sind ausser das das MSI guenstiger und wahrscheinlich nen besseren Sound hat dank Dynaudio, wie die Clevo's mit Onkyo.

Was sind da so die grossen Unterschiede ausser Preis und Sound ?

Material, Steifigkeit, Robustheit, Haltbarkeit, besserer Stossschutz oder sonst was.

Ich hoffe das mir hier mal wer weiterhelfen kann, weil wenn man die Haendler anschreibt bei den man eventuell etwas kaufen moechte, geben darauf irgendwie keine Antwort bis auf die Soundfrage.

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2012)

Vom Sound her tut sich bei den Laptops nichts zwischen Dynaudio, Onkyo, JBL, Altec, etc... 
Wobei ich persönlich von Onkyo im Home-Hifi Bereich mehr halte als Dynaudio.

Ich würd den Clevo nehmen, die Kühlleistungen sind super und vor allem ist das Design schlicht gehalten.
Die MSI-Gehäuse sehen zu zerklüftet aus und die Webcameinfassung ist ein graus.
Der Kunststoff bei den Clevos sieht auch etwas wertiger aus.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (29. August 2012)

Hier gibt es wie immer zwei Lager (wie bei Andoid/iOS oder AMD/Nvidia). 
MSI Barebones sind meist günstiger und sind verspielter (typischer Anbieter: one.de). Die Clevos sind schlichter (typischer Anbieter Schenker/mysn.de).
Wenn du w irklich Fakten willst, dann musst du Testberichte lesen. Da empfehle ich NotebookCheck.de.


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2012)

qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> MSI Barebones sind meist günstiger und sind verspielter. Die Clevos sind schlichter.



Absolut, wobei einem die verspielte Optik wirklich gefallen muss.
Preislich seh ich da keinen großen Unterschied.

Optikvergleich MSI vs. Clevo:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show/image/image4e5cfcf40c1d5
http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show/image/image4fa11ea21bf8a


Clevo:
Schenker Notebooks XMG P702 (GTX 675M) im Test Feine, aber nicht kleine Verbesserungen auf notebookjournal.de
Schenker Notebook XMG P502 Pro (3720QM) im Test Power mit Flower – Hchstleistung im 15-Zoll Gaming-Notebook auf notebookjournal.de

MSI:
MSI GT683R-i71691BLW7U im Test 15-Zoll Bolide mit Anti-Turbo auf notebookjournal.de
MSI GT70PH-i789BW7H im Test It’s cool again – 17-Zoll-Gaming-Notebook mit Nvidia GeForce GTX 675M (UPDATE) auf notebookjournal.de
MSI GT70PH-i7169BWW7H im Test It's cool man – 17-Zoll-Gaming-Notebook mit Ivy-Bridge-Technologie auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## stadler5 (30. August 2012)

Wenn du schon ein Notebook kaufen willst, dann lieber keines von Schenker die sind total Überteuert und auch die Qualität und der Service lässt viel zu Wünschen übrig.


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2012)

[OT]
Lass dich bei der Kaufentscheidung nicht von den Streiterein zwischen stadler5 und Schenker beeinflussen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-deviltech-gaming-notebook-3.html#post4497141
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...notebook-findet-ihr-besser-2.html#post4497147
[/OT]

Für die Clevo-Barebones gibts ja mehrere Anbieter, auch die MSI-Gehäuse verkaufen mehrere Anbieter unter ihrem eigenen Namen.
Optimal wärs natürlich wenn du dir die Gehäuse irgendwo vor Ort anschauen könntest und deinen persönlichen Geschmack entscheiden lässt.
In den Testberichten schneiden beide gut ab.


----------



## Spookryder (30. August 2012)

Hi,

und erstmal vielen Dank an Dich Abductee !

Habe mich gestern abend auch nochmal versucht nen bissl schlau zu machen und naja das Hauptargument liegt eindeutig auf der Verarbeitung der Barebones, soweit ich das nun herauslesen konnte.

Also in den Test's sind die Clevo's nen bissl stabiler und scheinbar nen bissl hoeherwertiges Material und halt die Verarbeitung ist bei Clevo besser.


Aber zu den Bildern die du mir gepostet hast Abductee, dort sieht es mir so aus als ob das Clevo eine gewoellbte tastatur hat, vieleicht auch nur optische taeuschung.

Wobei ich aber doch irgendwie glaube das der Sound bei den MSI Barebones ein klein wenig besser ist, wie bei den Clevo's.
Dynaudio hat auch glaub nen bissl mehr Erfahrung was Mobilen Sound angeht, da sie schon im Car Hifi sehr gute Produkte anbieten.

Aber dadurch das das Clevo etwas schlichter gehalten ist wie das MSI ist es halt etwas Zeitloser und man sieht die Fingerdabschen dort nicht so extrem wie bei der Spiegelden Oberflaeche des MSI.

Was man ja eigentlich ein Vorteil fuer Clevo nennen kann.

Aber dennoch wuerde ich gerne mal beide gehaeuse ansehen bevor ich eins von beiden kaufe, weiss nur nicht wo, die Clevo's kann man nicht an jeder ecke kaufen wie die von MSI.

Aber da wurde ich eigentlich nur gerne das reine Barebone mal sehen, weil ich denke mir das MSi dort irgendwelche feature's weglaesst oder so, weil sonst wuerde wohl keiner mehr ein Komplettes MSI Notebook nehmen da die im Preis ja auch gut nach oben gehen koennen.

@ Stadler5 

Ich glaube die entscheidung wo ich einen Laptop kaufe und wo ich mein Geld hinbringe obliegt immer noch mir.

Du machst gut Werbung fuer Hawkforce und irgendwie bin ich als mehr der Meinung das du ein angestellter bist.
Du warst doch mal bei Schenker angestellt, hatte ich mal irgendwo in nem threat gelesen, warum bist du nicht mehr ?

Und zu der Sache mit Hawkforce, werde ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig vorsichtig sein, da ja auch schon ein paar leute mit Skullbone eingegangen sind und es mir wahrscheinlich auch fast so gegangen waere, zum glueck wurde ich damals von der Bestellung abgehalten, sonst haette ich wahrscheinlich nun auch den Salat mit denen.

Bei Hawkforce muss ich sagen war ich echt begeistert wie ich eine anfrage stellte das ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten ein angebot erhalten hatte, das war echt super, keine frage, aber nachdem ich dann noch ein paar weitere frage hatte oder ob es moeglichkeiten gibt nen zweiten kanal fuer den sound oder sonsitge upgrade moeglichkeiten gibt, da i9ch gerne wenn ich Teamspeak benutze dieses nur ueber das Headset laufen lassen moechte und den Sound ueber die Laptop boxen.

Auf diese antwort warte ich noch bis Heute, es waere doch kein Problem gewesen einfach zurueckzuschreiben, das es keine Moeglichkeit gibt oder so, zumindest eine Antwort diesbezueglich waere nett gewesen aber leider nichts, und bei solchen Dingen fangen die leute dann an zu denken, soll ich da wirklich mein Geld hinbringen und mir dort ein Laptop kaufen.

Wrenn die nicht mal in der Lage sind auf eine frage eine Antwort zu geben, da moechte ich erst gar nicht wissen wie es mit dem Support ausschaut bei Problemen.


Ich mein Verkaufen moechte doch jeder was, aber denken die Verkaeufer das geht von alleine, eine gute und Kompetente Beratung gehoert heutzutage doch auch dazu, warum wird das dann nicht gemacht ?



Also ich persoenlich, habe dann schon ein wenig bedenken dort meine Ware zu kaufen, obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt gern mein Geld zu Hawkforce gegeben haette wie zu Schenker, da ich gerne versuche kleine Unternehmen zu unterstuetzen da sie es auf dem freien markt meist etwas schwere haben wie die grosseren, aber man sieht Werbung ist alles.

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## stadler5 (30. August 2012)

Also Mitarbeiter bei Hawkforce bin ich nicht.
Habe aber mit diesem Shop meine Besten Erfahrungen gehabt und auch Bekannte von mir die dort auch gekauft haben, sind bisher sehr zufrieden.
Daher stehe ich hinter dem Produkt, selbst als ich mal ein Problem mit dem Lan hatte wurde der Laptop im Vorabtausch getauscht.
Auch wurden fast alle E-Mails gleich beantwortet.
Es gab auch schon mal den Fall das mal ne Mail nicht beantwortet wurde, aber deswegen habe ich nicht gleich Panik gehabt und sofort meinen Laptop verkauft......

Würdest du nicht auch ein Produkt Empfehlen von dem du Überzeugt bist????

Klar hatte ich mal bei Schenker reingeschnuppert um mir ein Bild zumachen, aber das würde sehr getrübt über das was ich dort erlebt hatte. Über Kunden wurde gewitzelt und als Dumm dargestellt, Festplatten wurden fallengelassen aber Trotzdem eingebaut, wurde auf Nachfrage gesagt das der Kunde das NB wieder einsenden könne wenn er nicht geht...toll oder was???
Na ja und so weiter.......

Hawkforce ist kleiner und nur ein ein Mann Betrieb aber Trotzdem, er hatte zwar die Letzten 2 Wochen Urlaub aber Mails hat er mir wieder Beantwortet.


----------



## Spookryder (30. August 2012)

Na klar kann man Verstehen das man fuer ein Produkt Werbung macht wenn man damit zufrieden ist, wuerde glaub ich jeder so machen!

mag ja sein das hawkforce ein Kleinunternehmen ist, was wahrscheinlich jedes unternehmen mal war, so auch schenker, die waren auch mal klein und sind gewachsen, doch das werden sie auch nur geschafft haben, weil sie es geschafft haben (vieleicht auch nur teilweise) die Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, also auch eine richtige Beratung anzubieten, welche komponenten fuer den Kunden z.B. wirklich sinnvoll sind das er nicht umsonst unnoetig geld ausgibt fuer Leistung die er am ende gar nicht benoetigt. Das der Kunde zufieden und mit einem guten Preis/Leistungs verhaeltniss aus dem Haus kommt.

Das sind die dinge was weitere Kunden zu einer Firma bringt !

Einfach ein Angebot jemandem zu schicken das bekommt glaube ich heutzutage jeder hin, aber ob auch was Kompetentes dahintersteckt ist wieder eine andere frage.

Ich moechte damit nicht ausdruecken das Hawkforce nicht Kompetent waere, nein ich denke sogar eher das Hawkforce das ist und gerade deshalb sollte mnan sowas auch Zeigen, wenn sich rumspricht jemand hat nen guten Job gemacht kommt der rest von ganz alleine!

Zu Hawkforce haette ich mir echt eine kompetentere Beratung gewuenscht, nicht nur mal schnell ein angebot geschickt und ne frage zu ner Graka beantwortet, ist fuer mich Persoenlich noch kein Argument das ich dort auch gleich was kaufen sollte, haette oder waeren meine fragen beantwortet worden, haette man gesehen das er versucht was zu tun und eventuell waeren vieleicht noch ein paar vorschlage gekommen um eine loesung zu finden fuer das Problem aber stat dessen leider keine Antwort darauf, es haette mir sogar schon gelangt wenn er gesagt haette, davon hab ich keine ahnung, waere das ja schon ok gewesen.

Ich bin der Kunde und moechte etwas kaufen und er moechte etwas Verkaufen.
Fuer mich ist das sehr viel geld fuer so ein Laptop und da werde ich doch nicht einfach anhand weil angebot innerhalb von 5 minuten kommt, nicht gleich dahin tragen, das kann glaub auch jeder verstehen der nicht in geld schwimmt.


Ich sag mal so, haette er seinen Job richtig erledigt, wuesste ichschon laengst wo ich meinen Laptop kaufen wuerde !

Aber so muss ich wohl darueber echt nochmal nachdenken.

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2012)

Das mit der gebogenen Tastatur kommt nur von der Kamera.

Was mir persönlich beim Clevo so gefällt sind die Treiber.
Der wird ohne jeglichen Softwaremüll ausgeliefert, quasi fast nackt und beim Treibersupport schaut die Schenkerseite auch sehr gut aus.
Müsste man bei MSI mal nachsehen wie aktuell dort die Treiber gehalten werden.

Schlechtes Beispiel ist ein HP Laptop den ich vorgestern neu aufgesetzt hab, da gabs vom Hersteller Grafikkartentreiber von 2010.


----------



## Spookryder (30. August 2012)

Hey das hoert sich doch nach nem Spass an xD

Ja also Persoenlich tendiere ich glaub auch so langsam zu den Clevo's obwohl MSI bestimmt den besseren Sound hat und so nen paar tolle spielereien noch dazu.

Was mich aber anhand des Clevo's ein wenig stoert ist das es dort scheinbar noch Probleme mit dem Bios zu geben scheint was das throttlen der CPU betrifft und irgendwie hatte ich noch gelesen das es irgendwie in benschmarks nicht moeglich war die CPU im Turbomodus laufen zu lassen (weiss grad nicht mehr ob's das MSI oder das Clevo war xD), aber das sollte nur eine Bios sache sein, und ich weiss halt nicht inwieweit dieses Problem nun behoben worden ist.

Naja zumindest einer von beiden Herstellern hat das mittlerweile im griff und glaube es war MSI.

Hat vieleicht Jmd schon erfahrungen damit, oder weiss ob es mittlerweile ein Bios Update gibt ?

Naja wenn du das mit HP nen schlechtes Beispiel nennst schau mal bei ASUS nach nem GRAKA treiber fuer das G1S da sind noch treiber von 2007 drinnen, das ist lustig, wenn de den namlich nimmst, kannste dir direkt wieder nen neuen laden  

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich nur thermisch positive Aussagen zu den Clevos gefunden.
Bei einem Test auf Notebookjournal wird auch extra nochmal erwähnt das kein drosseln der CPU stattfindet.


----------



## stadler5 (31. August 2012)

Also der Sound bei den MSI `s und den Barbone ist wirklich hervorragend und gehört zu den Besten bei NB`s , bei den Clevos ist er etwas schwächer und nicht so viel Volumen.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (31. August 2012)

Was mich bei den MSI Barebones abhalten würde ist die Optik. Ich glaube egal wie gut die Qualität und Ausstattung ist, wenn man das Produkt hässlich findet, dann wird man nicht glücklich. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Auch die vielen glänzenden Oberflächen finde ich störend.


Spookryder schrieb:


> Was mich aber anhand des Clevo's ein wenig stoert ist das es dort scheinbar noch Probleme mit dem Bios zu geben scheint was das throttlen der CPU betrifft und irgendwie hatte ich noch gelesen das es irgendwie in benschmarks nicht moeglich war die CPU im Turbomodus laufen zu lassen (weiss grad nicht mehr ob's das MSI oder das Clevo war xD), aber das sollte nur eine Bios sache sein, und ich weiss halt nicht inwieweit dieses Problem nun behoben worden ist.


Schenker NB und throttling ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber es ist richtig, dass bei der A-Serie der CPU Tubro bei stark ausgelasteter GPU abgestellt wird. Die Auswirkung auf Games kann man ja sehr gut in den Tests zum Beispiel bei NotebookCheck.de sehen und mit den MSI vergleichen. Wenn dich diese Limitierung aus Prinzip stört (auch wenn es auf die reale Leistung keine Auswirkung hätte), dann musst du zur teureren P-Serie greifen. Hier ist die Kühlung besser und der Turbo immer aktivierbar. Zudem sind die GPUs nicht aufgelötet. 
Biosprobleme sind mir auch nicht bekannt (siehe wieder Tests/Kommentare auf Notebookcheck) allerdings gibt es Probleme mit der neuen AMD Karte. Das ist aber ein allgemeines Problem der neuen 28nm GPU von AMD und nicht von Clevo.


----------



## Spookryder (6. September 2012)

So habe mich nun fuer ein Clevo entschieden aber nen 17er bin mal gespannt was das fuer nen brocken wird wenn der endlich ankommt xD

Hoffe das die Wahl des Barebones die richtige war, bei dem Haendler bin ich mir grad nicht so sicher, und das nur weil ich das ding schnell brauch -_-


---Closed---


----------

